# Norcal Cycling Adventures



## dunnojack (Feb 7, 2011)

It seems like there's not many posting for Norcal, yet there's tons of great rides with awesome view.

Here's a few of mine on a Cipollini RB1000 and my buddy Tad on his BMC timemachine TMR01 at the cafe stop during the Paradise Loop.









More pics to come since I have collected my photos since I started to take riding more seriously!

Cheers!


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah, I'm following a Cervelo R5 through the dirt.


----------



## dunnojack (Feb 7, 2011)

HyperSprite said:


> View attachment 292039
> 
> Yeah, I'm following a Cervelo R5 through the dirt.



Nice, where's this at?


----------



## dunnojack (Feb 7, 2011)

Forget where this was, but was definitely a day with a big smile throughout the ride =)


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

dunnojack said:


> Nice, where's this at?


Just above Los Gatos, it connects On Orbit/Bohman to Montevina
Strava Segment | Dirty Montevina southbound


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

If you're looking for climbs that have a very scenic view, you don't have suffer on Bohlman-Orbit or Quimby Road. 

West Old La Honda or West Alpine Road has tremendous views. However, if you want a longer climb, Mt. Hamilton, Mt. Diablo or Mt. Tamalpais have awesome views. Of lesser popularity is Fremont Peak, near Hollister. You can see the PG&E Smoke Stacks and the Elk Horn Sloughs (Moss Landing). On the way down, you'll have a gorgeous view of San Juan Bautista, Hollister and Gilroy. You should not discount the Santa Cruz mountains as well. Riding into Big Basin remains one of my favorite rides.

CHL


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

Speaking of Mt. Hamilton, how about a Trek Madone 5.2


----------



## ZinnRider (Feb 2, 2014)

A recent photo of my Zinn out on a short gravel trip off Ramal Road between Napa and Sonoma checking out the Hudeman Slough Enhancement Wetlands


----------



## dunnojack (Feb 7, 2011)

My buddy's bike at the HP Pavilion, gorgeous day yesterday for a cruise!


----------



## dunnojack (Feb 7, 2011)

*More pictures from Norcal*

Taking a nice morning ride on the Bay Trail in the East Bay on the Dogma!


----------



## dunnojack (Feb 7, 2011)

Loving the new Oakley Radar Locks that I got! Had to get a good shot of it with the Kask Vertigo helmet and the Dogma 65.1 
View attachment 296110


----------



## dunnojack (Feb 7, 2011)

A pic of the full group at the start of a birthday ride for Matt, this is one awesome ride, if anyone wants the route, just hit me up. This started out in Fairfield and goes through Napa!
View attachment 296111


----------

